# Kefka vs Sephiroth



## Tenrow (Feb 26, 2008)

Kefka Palazzo: Final Form

vs


Safer Sephiroth


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Feb 26, 2008)

Kefka with ease.



I rest my case.


----------



## lambda (Feb 26, 2008)

Sephiroth has a meteor.


----------



## Gig (Feb 26, 2008)

Kefka has Light of judgement which takes effect much faster than meteor as it happens within minutes while meteor takes about 7 days to reach the planet which is kind off useless in combat. 

Also by the second half of the game Kelka was near-omniscient was able to wipe entire cities of the map attack any where with Light of judgement on the entire planet from his tower and was even able to reshape the entire world to suit him self.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 26, 2008)

Psycho Clowns > Bishies.

Kefka rapes with absurd ease.


----------



## Lunar6000 (Feb 26, 2008)

This is a curb... Kefka crushes sephiroth.. Sephiroth never became a god... Kefka actually did I believe and even if not his final form is hella lot more powerful.


----------



## SHM (Feb 26, 2008)

Munsu said:


> Kefka with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.



Yeah... It's amazing what Kefka did, isn't it? Sephiroth certainly couldn't do something so incredible as "pushe three statues and see what happens".


And did you know Sephiroth was holding back Holy during the final battle? What is Holy?



> Bugenhagen
> "The planet's in a crisis..."
> 
> (He shakes his head.)
> ...



His mental power is greater than a spell with power to make the Weapons, all humanity, and etc, disappear.

And he was holding it back while doing this:



> (Cloud falls in slow-motion through blackness. The only light is from a glowing white sphere in the center of the screen. It pulsates with energy as though it were a beating heart. Cloud continues to fall toward it.)
> 
> Li......ght......
> A light........
> ...



If Sephiroth used all the power he was using on Holy against the party, he would have crushed them with easy.


But Holy isn't here, is it? Kefka is crushed then.


Or Seph just speedblitz. Sephiroth's speed > Zack's speed. Zack's speed > speed of bullets from machine guns.
In the time it takes for Kefka to rise his arms(to summon the LoJ), Sephiroth already cutt them off, and his head too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 26, 2008)

Kefka re-arranged the planet with ease.
Sephiroth never even had power close to that.

Kefka wins.


----------



## Soljer (Feb 26, 2008)

Kefka, and very very easily.  

Sabin would bum rush both of them, though.  

(Fuck 'Phantom Rush' - worst change ever.)


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 26, 2008)

Lets see meteor its  magic, holy its magic check.

Kefka its the God of magic.

Kefka >> Sephiroth.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 26, 2008)

SHM said:


> Yeah... It's amazing what Kefka did, isn't it? Sephiroth certainly couldn't do something so incredible as "pushe three statues and see what happens".


As opposed to...let's use some mysterious magic and see what happens? Yeah,not as if Kefka BECAME THE VERY INCARNATION OF MAGIC. 



> And did you know Sephiroth was holding back Holy during the final battle? What is Holy?


Awesome spell,if someone as weak as Aeris can activate it...
Kefka is the incarnation of magic in FF6. Holy is child's play to him.




> His mental power is greater than a spell with power to make the Weapons, all humanity, and etc, disappear.
> 
> And he was holding it back while doing this:


Yeah,let's take the hypothetical words of some old guy literally. I mean Holy DID do all that.. wait... which planet did Advent Children play on?



> If Sephiroth used all the power he was using on Holy against the party, he would have crushed them with easy.


The fact that his power surprised them doesn't mean they didn't rapestomp him...thrice!



> But Holy isn't here, is it? Kefka is crushed then.


Baseless powerscaling is baseless.



> Or Seph just speedblitz. Sephiroth's speed > Zack's speed. Zack's speed > speed of bullets from machine guns.
> In the time it takes for Kefka to rise his arms(to summon the LoJ), Sephiroth already cutt them off, and his head too.


Vanish ring a bell? Might be a bit hard to imagine but the very fucking incarnation of magic MIGHT have that spell.

Seriously,rebuke that. These points are FAR too easy to stomp.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 26, 2008)

Holy hell Kefka rapes


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 26, 2008)

In terms of power FF6 > FF7 and that applies to the PCs as well. 

Terra alone could beat just about everyone from Final Fantasy 7 accept Chaos Vincent and Weiss.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Feb 26, 2008)

Moving around the statues were the first test of power, and tinkering.  By the end of the game the statues are "killed" before you fight Kefka.  So the final Kefka battle is Kefka himself without "moving statues around" as his only power.

The vast changes to the world were from that initial tinkering.  Within a year Kefka learned to move chunks of landmass on his own to form his final tower.  

All and all, Kefka owns Safer Sephiroth.  

Note the interesting quirk in the Sephiroth battle, one that few FF bosses have.  He gets WEAKER as the battle goes on.  First he takes on the whole party, then he "runs away" with only three people to fight, losing that he attempts to focus on Cloud.  

Secondly, you can argue that most of the Sephiroth battle is telepathic/mental.  Note his Super Nova attack "Destroys" the solar system... only to have everything turn out okay.  The last battle is Cloud pulled into deep into his own mind.

Maybe, maybe Sephiroth as a whole could put a decent fight with Kefka, but not Safer Sephiroth.  Safer Sephiroth, whether just a mental battle or physical, is a Sephiroth on the ropes already.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 26, 2008)

Kiyoshi said:


> Moving around the statues were the first test of power, and tinkering.  By the end of the game the statues are "killed" before you fight Kefka.  So the final Kefka battle is Kefka himself without "moving statues around" as his only power.
> 
> The vast changes to the world were from that initial tinkering.  Within a year Kefka learned to move chunks of landmass on his own to form his final tower.
> 
> ...



Actually,Kefka absorbed the magic of the statues prior to Terra and Co beating them. So he becomes the incarnation of magic.


----------



## Gunshin (Feb 26, 2008)

Lets see here... we have one villain who successfully took over the world, became magic, and re-shaped it in his image vs. a guy who spent the majority of the game trapped in mako because he got chunked into the mako stream by a soldier-drop out only to emerge later on to fail bringing down meteor thus accomplishing nothing. Hmm... wonder who'd win.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Feb 26, 2008)

Possible evidence from the FF vs Star Wars thread.  If the quotes are accurate, at least in the minds of some of the FF "directors" Sephiroth is the most powerful character they can ever create.


----------



## Soljer (Feb 26, 2008)

Kiyoshi said:


> Possible evidence from the FF vs Star Wars thread.  If the quotes are accurate, at least in the minds of some of the FF "directors" Sephiroth is the most powerful character they can ever create.


That applies to the world of Final Fantasy VII and no other.


----------



## Gunshin (Feb 26, 2008)

Kiyoshi said:


> Possible evidence from the FF vs Star Wars thread.  If the quotes are accurate, at least in the minds of some of the FF "directors" Sephiroth is the most powerful character they can ever create.


If you read that quote closely:
_
"Producer Kitase decided that they couldn?t make any other character stronger than Sephiroth *in* the world of *FFVII*"_

Furthermore, we'd need to know if this was said after or before Dirge of Cerebus.  Eitherway, Kefka's feats crush Sephiroth, and Sephiroth is obviously much weaker than Ultimecia.


----------



## Evangeline (Feb 26, 2008)

Kefka stomps.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

Gunshin said:


> If you read that quote closely:
> _
> "Producer Kitase decided that they couldn?t make any other character stronger than Sephiroth *in* the world of *FFVII*"_
> 
> Furthermore, we'd need to know if this was said after or before Dirge of Cerebus.  Eitherway, Kefka's feats crush Sephiroth, and Sephiroth is obviously much weaker than Ultimecia.



Quote fails really. Think about it. Cloud stomped him.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> Quote fails really. Think about it. Cloud stomped him.



It should be noted, to be fair, that he got help from other people to do that...


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> It should be noted, to be fair, that he got help from other people to do that...



Yeah but none of these other people have feats that come close to FF7 Sephy. I mean,his feats in Crisis Core predate his feats in FF7 by several years.


----------



## Mufalmar (Jun 6, 2009)

I frankly don't care if this is necro-posting, because I don't care if i get reported, because i'm never going to use these forums again. but i've had just about enough of these retard arguments.

It's about time I clear some things up.
*
"Sephiroth is a momma's boy!"*

There are a few things wrong with this :

1. Jenova is NOT Sephiroth's mother.

2. Sephiroth went to let Jenova out so she could finish what she started with the planet. Sephiroth didn't let her out because he loved her. He let her out so she could assist in killing the traitors. HE THINKS Jenova is a Cetra and will kill the normal humans as revenge. But he is wrong.

3. The Sephiroth you see throughout the game AFTER the flashbacks, IS NOT SEPHIROTH. It's Jenova, shapeshifted into Sephiroth's body. So anything about him being a momma's boy there, you can just slap yourself in the face for thinking you can mock something that you truly do not understand (because you didn't pay attention)

*"Kefka destroyed the world. Sephiroth only killed a few people."*

A few things about this, too :

1. Sephiroth killed more than 'a few people.' Burnt Nibelheim down, killing pretty much everyone in that town. Don't forget about when he was a good guy. all the bad guys he killed. Meteor, it may not have completely touched the surface. But if you didn't notice in the FMV... Meteor was sending out massive tornadoes and shit. I'm pretty sure that killed way more than a few people. Don't forget about the weapon attacks he released, too.

2. Kefka destroying the world... Oh boy. He moved some statues and blue a bunch of shit up. WOW. How easy was that!? Sephiroth had to get into Cloud's mind to give him the one thing that could do such a thing, and then meteor takes days to summon. It's not some 'i'm gunna touch the materia, the meteor will hit in 5 seconds, and i'm done.' You can't compare these two. It's just being stupid. Kefka had a much simpler setup.

3. Another thing : FF7's planet was alive. It was protecting itself. FF6, the planet didn't give a rat's ass what happened to it. Holy (barely) and the planet' lifestream are what stopped meteor... The planet saved itself. The planet wouldn't let itself die. Hmm... I don't even need to explain this i don't think. 

*"Kefka is a crazed clown. He is way cooler than 'emo' Sephiroth!"*

BULL. SHIT.

1. Kefka is a clown. A psycho clown. What a cool villain, eh? Never seen those before. Have we? Wait.. I THINK I HAVE!

2. 'emo?' this is a very short point. Where the hell are you getting emo from?

3. I could barely take Kefka seriously sometimes. Sure... He had some points where i took him as a serious villain who was a damn nut and wanted to just f everything up. He just laughed and made psycho jokes a lot. Ran whenever you were gunna beat his ass. But he didn't have the proper villain qualities, some of which are explained in the next point. 

4. Sephiroth had a villainy way about him. He was evil. He messed with people's minds, and was bent not solely on killing everything, but torturing those who were against him. He messed with their minds, and killed those who were dear. This made him a much more believable villain than Kefka, who i wanted to ask to make me balloon animals a lot. 

Do with this argument as you will. I don't care. But consider it before you start saying random bull shit. Especially when you didn't even understand the game.

PS : yes. I realize that I kept saying Sephiroth when as i said earlier, Jenova shapeshifted into Sephy. Roll with it. You guys do it all the time when you're making your comments. I don't see any problems you would have.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 6, 2009)

Sephiroth sucks and is a mommas boy kefka isnt


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 6, 2009)

Kefka will always and forever be superior to Sephiroth(An emo momma's boy) in literally every conceivable way.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 6, 2009)

No matter how many times it's done, Kuja will always be better than both Kefka and Seph.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 6, 2009)

Sephiroth lost in AC because first of all, he wanted to beat Cloud only in what Cloud was most confident in, that is swordplay. Notice how he only used his magic to fly and in one instance, telekinetically crush a wall. No fireballs, no bladebeam, nothing. He was winning, too.
Second of all, he lost because he was being an arrogant twit that looked away and allowed Cloud to use Omnislash on him. That's all. Bloodlusted, he would have destroyed Cloud with his little finger.
Third, he's still not really dead yet.

I'm not going to say much about this battle, but SHM has a point. Even during the final battle, he was summoning a planet buster and holding back a spell meant to counter the planet buster, all while fighting AVALANCHE.


----------



## Flame of Corruption (Jun 6, 2009)

Kefka stomps him.

God of magic > wannabe god


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's a wiki entry:

_"Jenova's genetic structure is a two-way conduit. She can both take in the traits of her prey, and also insert her own genes to turn other organisms into insane monsters. Once Jenova lands upon a new planet, she will instinctively begin to destroy every form of life she finds. Jenova was able to absorb the memories and form of her prey, hiding as their loved ones to destroy them.

As stated in Professor Hojo's Jenova Reunion Theory, once the cells of Jenova have been separated from the main body, they will try to return back to her. If they are inside a host body, they can influence its mind and body so that it moves to the Reunion?sometimes so extremely that the host organism can be killed in the process. For an unknown reason, organisms affected by Jenova often grow a single wing which is capable of flight. This is particularly odd since Jenova herself is never shown to have any wings. Their pupils also are changed into a cat-like slit, though the rest of the eye remains unchanged.

Once Jenova has completely destroyed a planet, she uses it as a vessel for her to travel through the cosmos to the next unlucky world. This constant destruction may have been going for millions of years before the beginning of Final Fantasy VII. Her age is unknown, but since Jenova can lay dormant for thousands of years, if needed, she very well might be older than the Planet itself."_

It makes you wonder if Jenova could have been mind controlling Sephi and he was just a pawn.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 6, 2009)

We have to consider the powers that Seph gains from Jenova the Cosmic Horror.

Fallen one vs Heartless Angel.This should be interesting though.


----------



## Sol Bro (Jun 6, 2009)

Kefka for the absolute stomp.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jun 6, 2009)

Do not necro threads that are over a year old.


----------

